# Looking to expat in Nakhon Si Thammarat



## gnazi71 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello everybody,
I'm a 41 years old swiss with thai wife and two daugthers (4 and 1 years old) looking to expat in Nakhon Si Thammarat region/city.
I have a bachelor in economics, speak Italian (mother language), English, German, French and very little thai.
My wife is shop assistant and speaks thai (mother language), Italian and English.
We would like to go to live in Nakhon Si Thammarat (my wife's city).
Thank you in advance for any suggestion or help or something.
Dan


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Buona Fortuna*

Dan:

The first thing to do is to investigate the Thai legal regulations and requirements for your wife's repatriation and you and your children's immigration to Thailand.

The second thing to do, prior to your relocation, is to find "reasonable" employment for yourself. This may be difficult and time consuming. Your qualifications help, however, jobs are difficult to find. 

The third thing I would suggest is you spend serious time reading through this forum. A great deal of information and details about Thailand are available here. Reading will start you thinking about the details of your future move and generate some specific questions. Ask the specific questions and you will get answers.

Buona fortuna


----------



## gnazi71 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you.
For the immigration we should not have problems, my wife and daughters have thai passports. I will have to look for a non immigrant visa type O.
The main problem we see is to find a job.
As you said it could take (long) time.


----------

